# Flatwire Flapton - Ni80 / SS



## ettiennedj (22/12/18)

Hi Guys,

Been searching the net however cant find a local shop that has this wire in stock and will be totally lost without it. 

Looking for either the Ni80 (see there is now Ni90 also which I would like to try) or Stainless.

Please let me know if anyone is bringing in some stock.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (23/12/18)

I have an almost full roll of the stainless flapton wire if you don't come right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/18)

I see @Vapers Corner and @HouseOfVape had this wire but out of stock 
Maybe they can advise if and when they might get more

Hope you find it @ettiennedj

Reactions: Like 2


----------

